# Can't boot avgidsha.sys classpnp.sys problem



## AJC1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, my laptop won't boot into Windows 7. The problem seemed to start after I had been watching an embedded video on a web-site, and the system slowed right down. I left it for a couple of hours to see if it would sort itself out, but when I came back it seemed to have crashed altogether. Then it woudn't reboot. On booting in Safe Mode, it hung at ../drivers/avgidsha.sys. This turned out to be a known AVG problem, and I tried the AVG solution which involves using their Linux rescue USB to rename these avg..sys files as .bak. Now it hangs on CLASSPNP.SYS instead. Looking at the ntbtlog.txt log, this seems to be the file that was previously loaded immediately before the avgidsha one. 

I have rescued my files using this rescue USB, but would still prefer not to have to try to reinstall Windows, if there may be some way of repairing it. Would much appreciate any help or advice,

Andrew


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Uninstall AVG and then use its removal tool to get rid of the leftover "debris" from the uninstall.

Install an antivirus program that's less problematic and doesn't entice you to use a built-in registry/file cleaner and wreck Windows.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AJC1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, I am not sure I understand you - I can't get into Windows to uninstall it.

Andrew


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Is this what you used?
AVG Worldwide
http://forums.avg.com/ww-en/avg-forums?sec=thread&act=show&id=94159
=====
Try a Start up repair.
Windows 7 Startup Repair
http://tnthelpforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=1599


----------



## AJC1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks, yes, that's what I used. 

I don't have a Windows DVD. I have seen that I can boot from a USB using an iso which one can download legally, and activate with the product key on the back of the laptop. Would that have the same Repair option?

Andrew


----------



## AJC1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Actually, simpler, if I go into Full Recovery, will I have the Repair Option? I was able to get to the Recovery page, and tried the Basic Recovery option - it went through a disk check thing, and into Starting Windows, but failed to boot. 

Andrew


----------



## AJC1 (Oct 10, 2013)

It's a Samsung Notebook 300E, so it's their recovery page I am talking about.

Andrew


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Basic Recovery - was there another option?

I need to check about the USB ISO - there is a legal Microsoft download but I have heard that it does not always work.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Are you tapping F4 at start up - does the factory restore option appear?
This will return it to how it left the factory, with just the operating system installed.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

AJC1 said:


> I don't have a Windows DVD. I have seen that I can boot from a USB using an iso which one can download legally, and activate with the product key on the back of the laptop. Would that have the same Repair option?


It would not have the repair option - it would be a clean install of Win 7.
Microsoft Store
http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool


----------



## AJC1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes, from F4. There's Basic Restore, Complete Restore, and Data Restore. It's Basic Restore (not Recovery, sorry) that I tried. 

"Basic Restore quickly restores only the major Windows files while keeping personal data on Windows safe.

Complete Restore overwrites the entire Windows drive with a backup image to restore the computer."

OK, I went in to Complete Restore and if offers to Restore the computer to its original state. 

I could do this, but I spent quite a bit of time getting various bits of software working, so would like to try the Startup Repair thing if I can find it.

Andrew


----------



## AJC1 (Oct 10, 2013)

> It would not have the repair option - it would be a clean install of Win 7.


Thanks, so it looks like it's not available to me. Seems easier just to use the Samsung Complete Restore.

Andrew


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

A start up repair is from using the install DVD.
You can install Linux mint on to a USB stick - but that will only find files and folders, not installed programs etc
They need the exe file to run and install.


----------



## AJC1 (Oct 10, 2013)

I just found the System Recovery Options by pressing F2 at a different moment than I had before. Startup Repair didn't find anything. But System Restore has offered me to restore to an earlier state. It shows that the last thing that happened was that AVG 2013 was replaced by AVG 2014. Am running that now and am hopeful although I think I read somebody saying he tried this too and it didn't work.

Andrew


----------



## AJC1 (Oct 10, 2013)

OK that failed because it failed to find a .dll file. I recognise it too - it's one that Bit Defender removed this morning - I ran an anti-virus scan from their Linux rescue USB. It said it contained a Trojan, so was glad to remove it but now I wish I hadn't! Maybe I'll see if I can try an earlier Restore Point, but am not sure how far back I would have to go.

Andrew


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Whatever is flagged up as a virus and then removed, can contain a needed file, dll file etc.
You also used BitDefender USB virus scan?
Best to stay with just one!

Should you get it to boot up - you will have to clean out all restore points to remove infected ones.
But we can come back to that.

Keep us updated and good luck.


----------



## AJC1 (Oct 10, 2013)

That didn't work so am cutting my losses and trying a complete restore. No doubt there are advantages in a clean install.

For the record, I got into Advanced Boot Options by pressing F2 straight away, which takes me into the BIOS, then exiting without saving changes, and then F2 again. This worked again, but when I tried Last Good Configuration, it got stuck. At this point, I gave up.

Thanks so much for your help,

Andrew


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

On the Linux rescue USB from AVG.
Was there a Utilities section?
Can you see Fix MBR [master boot record]?
Select your primary hard drive
Click Ok.
Confirm that you want to overwrite the MBR.


----------



## AJC1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry, I had already gone for the Complete Restore. Thanks again for your help,

Andrew


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

AJC1 said:


> Thanks again for your help,


Anytime :up:


----------

